
Tech CEOs and Top Republicans Commiserate, Plot to Stop Trump - jkaljundi
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/aei-world-forum-donald-trump_us_56ddbd38e4b0ffe6f8ea125d
======
djb_hackernews
Why would Tech CEOs care so much about whether Trump gets the nomination or
not?

~~~
Uhhrrr
Here is a dead reply to your comment that I'll repost. I think it is probably
only a partial explanation:

\-----

actionwords 1 hour ago [dead]

Because they want to hire foreign nationals to undercut native wages for
skilled labor.

\-----

